# SAMBA share group permissions



## Mussolini (May 1, 2014)

Hi all,

Since last week, something weird is happening in my Samba shares.

I have a server running FreeBSD 9.1 and Samba binding to a LDAP server to authenticate users.  Every user which is associated to two or more groups is getting permission issues to access the share.

Example:

The user peter is in the groups admin and it.  
In the smb.conf file, in the share section, if I set valid users = @admin, peter is able to authenticate but he can't access the share, permission denied.
If I remove peter from the group it or set valid users = @admin @it, he gets the permission to access the share.

It's like the other group is denying the access. 

And what is really weird is that this was working fine and nothing was changed, no updates and no configurations.

I don't know if I was clear on this explanation but I'd really appreciate if someone could help me.

Thanks in advance,

Danilo


----------

